# Any words of wisdom for using my CBFM?



## korink26

Looks like AF is on her way, so I'm going to open my Clear Blue Fertility Monitor and try it out this month. Any advice or heads up on it? Anything you realized/learned about it that you wish you had known earlier? I know some people say that they won't get a peak the first month, so I think I'll still use OPK's this month.


----------



## Emum

Don't listen to people who tell you that it doesnt read sticks after the first peak and suggest you stop testing or reuse sticks to save money. Yes it automatically gives a second peak and then a high, but it is still reading the data from those sticks and will use it in following cycles to give you a more precise reading. When you have spent a lot on a monitor it doesnt make sense to scrimp and save a fiver on some sticks if this means that you end up delaying your conception by a few months, and still end up buying more sticks as a result :)


----------



## korink26

Agree Emum-thanks for the advice! This might be a stupid question, but I guess I'm a little confused. Do I turn the monitor on every morning to see if it wants a test, or do I turn it on for Day 1 and then not again until Day 6?


----------



## babydust818

I'm new to my cbfm too! I'm just using mine this month For the first time. today i am cd6 so i got to use my first test!! I believe you turn it on every day. They say if you miss to turn it on days 1-5 its okay bcz you can reset the cycle day, but after cd5 you have to take a test and not skip. I think the monitor is sooo neat!! I love how awesome it is. I'm so excited to see my high fertility days! What do you mean you heard ppl say you don't get a peak the first month?


----------



## RaspberryMini

I've used mine twice now - got pregnant first time both times. The first ended in mc but the second, well I'm about 5 and half weeks and keeping everything crossed!

I had to reset it this last time, but still got peaks and highs even on the first month. Unless you have very long cycles it only wants you to use 10 sticks per month. This last time my first peak didn't arrive until CD 16 but it didn't ask me for anymore tests after that.

It doesn't work first time for everyone but I wouldn't hesitate to use mine again and I definitely recommend it to others. You still need to try and relax about it all because it can't do that! 

Good luck!


----------



## korink26

Yahh Babydust, we'll be testing it out together! Idk, me and all my googling, I've read a lot of comments that the first cycle some women don't get peaks because the monitor is still getting to know our cycles? Idk?! Hopefully that's not the case for us and we get our peaks. 
You're 4 days ahead of me, I usually OV around CD 17, what about you?
Thanks for the encouragement raspberry--how long were you TTC before you got the monitor?


----------



## Emum

You don't have to turn it on every day for the first 5 days nor do you need to reset it if you don't. The machine will automatically move on by a day whether or not you switch it on. But it is a good idea to get into the habit of switching it on daily so you know what it wants you to do. In the first month it won't ask for a stick until day 6, but if you have a short cycle or ovulate early then in other months it could ask you to start testing earlier.


----------



## RaspberryMini

korink26 said:


> Yahh Babydust, we'll be testing it out together! Idk, me and all my googling, I've read a lot of comments that the first cycle some women don't get peaks because the monitor is still getting to know our cycles? Idk?! Hopefully that's not the case for us and we get our peaks.
> You're 4 days ahead of me, I usually OV around CD 17, what about you?
> Thanks for the encouragement raspberry--how long were you TTC before you got the monitor?

I feel pregnant without the monitor in Jan 2011, first month trying too. After my first mc I got one just to boost our chances, we were NTNP for a couple of months after the mc and then started with the monitor. I know we've been lucky to fall pregnant so easily, I just hope this ones a keeper!


----------



## korink26

Thanks Emum!

Think positive Raspberry--- life can't be cruel enough to lose a 3rd PG. You will be just fine, so have a H&H 9months mama!


----------



## babydust818

I didn't start tracking my ovulation until last month. My cycles are 31-33 days so i didn't O until CD19 last month. So I'm in for using 20 sticks this month. I'm so excited about it! No guessing with ovulation anymore. I sure hope we get BFP's this month!!! That would be sweeeet. I've heard great great things about this monitor. It may not get us our peanut the first couple months but its got to work sometime!! :)


----------



## korink26

Hey Babydust---did you get a high yet??


----------



## babydust818

Nope i haven't. I'm CD9 today. Its all been low. I been BD'in every other day just incase. I've known a few ppl getting pregnant their first time using it! I just am clueless as to why we need to test with FMU. Any other opk says not to.


----------



## korink26

I know, it makes me nervous because when I use OPK's in the am, I never get a positive! I usually test again at around 5 pm and then I get my positives. I've read the monitor is supposed to be more sensitive and it tests our estrogen(I think it was estrogen) levels as well as the luteinizing hormone (LH). Estrogen apparently starts to rise sooner than LH is detected. OPK's can only detect the LH hormone. OR SOMETHING LIKE THAT!?
Has it asked you for a stick everyday since CD6? Because I'll use a lot of tests because I don't usually O until around CD 17! Hopefully it works first month for us!! FX!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi I have just received my CBFM and I need to reset it (bought off ebay). It says I have to use a stick to reset. I only have an unused one and was wondering will that stick be wasted or can I use it to pee on later when I need to start testing for real?


----------



## korink26

I really don't know anything about it yet as this is my first month, but if you're saying you put in an unused one to get it to reset, I would say you can def. use it again? I'm no expert, but I would reuse it.


----------



## babydust818

I am CD11 today and got my first high!! Woohoo. Which is super weird because i don't O until around CD19 (or atleast last month i did). I read you may get a few high days the first month since the monitor is getting to know your body. I'm just excited to see it say something more than low. 

Korink26 - have you gotten a high or peak yet?! The monitor says you have to use the sticksticks in incremants of 10. Do since cD6 is the first stick, the last would be CD15. If you haven't O'd yet then you have to use another 10 regardless. So i know I'm gonna have to use all 20. Boo. What day in your cycle are you? Fx'd for us!!!

As far as peeing on the stick you used to reset it, i had to do the same and i do intend on using the stick again.


----------



## korink26

Woohoo on the high!! I'll be excited just to see something besides M and 1-5! I can't imagine how excited I'll be when I get my highs and peaks!! Keep me updated how it goes for you!

No, I'm only CD5! Tomorrow's my first stick! I thought I've read that people say once they get their peak, they turn the monitor off instead of wasting sticks. Although, I think since it's my first time using it, I'll do exactly what I should for the first couple months.


----------



## babydust818

I am going to do all the sticks first few monthsatoo so that way the cbfm has a chart of your body. I think not using all the sticks the first month will make it not be as effective and get all wonky. I'm so happy to see the high for sure!! How long are your cycles korink?like 30 days? We should be O'n right around the same time!! So exciting. We're in this together. Let me know how yours goes too!! Xoxo


----------



## korink26

Yep, about 30 days depending when I OV. My LP is usually 12 days, so always right around 30--you too right?
Excited you're right around the same time as me, we can hold hands through this and hopefully the bia stays away!!


----------



## babydust818

I hope that whore stays away!! She is a bia for sure! Ugh. Lol. I'm about 31-33 days in cycles. I can't wait for peak on cbfm. I hate waiting. Let me know how it goes for you!!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girl, forgot to update that i got another high today (2nd day in a row). Boob slightly hurt today as well. I'm only CD12. I think O might come a tad bit early this month? Not sure but i'll let you know about my test in the morning! How was your 1st day using your cbfm?! Its neat, huh!?


----------



## korink26

Hopefully you got a peak today! I'm CD8 and still low--not expecting a high until around 12-14 maybe? If you O early you won't have to use as many sticks---that'll be nice!


----------



## babydust818

Today I'm CD14 with 4 days of highs in a row including today. I'm thinking i'll O within the next 5 days. We should be O'ing at about the same time!! 2WW together. I think the cbfm is just so neat. I got one more day to get a peak otherwise i'll have to dig into another pack of 10. I've been looking on ebay for sticks and they got them a lot cheaper than in stores! Probably will purchase some more on their! Did you get a high today? Good luck!!


----------



## korink26

CD 9 and still a low today! Oohhh I'll hafta look on ebay if they have them cheaper. But we are getting our BFP's this month so we won't need another box, right? :) I should O sometime in the next 8 or 9 days so I'll be just a bit behind you.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all, I am on CD4 first time using CBFM so only a couple of days to go before POAS!! Just wondering when you ladies are BDing? Every other day when high and then everyday on peak? Not sure what the 'regime' is :winkwink:


----------



## korink26

Yea for all us 1st timers! Yes, that is my plan to do every other when it goes to high and then everyday when it goes to peak! I'm also going to use OPK's still this month around the time I usually O just to make sure.
Good luck, let us know how it goes for you!


----------



## babydust818

Pinksmarties - i agree with korink. I am BD'n every other day. Sometimes two days in a row. When i get my peak i'll be doing everyday! Maybe twice LOL. Good luck to you! Make sure you update us!!!!!

Korink - yes we WILL get our bfp's this month!!!!!! ;) i sure want my baby! I know you do too! I wonder if you will get a high on CD11 like me? I wonder if that's what it automatically does for the first month? We shall see. I'm so excited! I been putting a pillow under my butt after bd. 2 girls I've talked to got pregnant from doing that. I know its kind of silly but it might work! Keep me updated girly! :)


----------



## korink26

BABYDUST are you same cycle day as your monitor? Because I'm CD10 today, but my monitor's only on day 9---still low today. I'm debating, we usually start bding CD 8 and go everyother day until we get a positive OPK, but I'm wondering now if we should hold off until we get a high and first start bding then?

And so not silly, I've been doing the pillow under me since the beginning! lol


----------



## babydust818

That's strange your monitor says the wrong day. Doesn't sound like something is right. Did you test within your 6hr time frame? That just sounds so weird. hmm. As far BD'n, i think you should keep doing what you're doing just incase your monitor misses your peak for some fat chance with it being the first month. When i took my test today my stick was weird. I think it was a dud or something. It never showed any lines. Just blue smudges. My monitor read that as high again though? Very weird. Tmrw i'm wondering if it's going to tell me to test again since i never got a peak. I will be CD16. Makes me nervous lol. I just say keep doing what you're doing as far as doing the freaky deaky! Try searching on the internet if anyone else had that problem with the CD being wrong on their monitor. So strange!


----------



## pinksmarties

I am CD4 on CBFM but in reality CD5 as I started AF Thursday afternoon. The instructions say to start the day after therefore starting as CD1. Do you think I should have changed it to be CD2?

Never mind pillows I have my bottom half way up the wall with my legs in the air after BDing!!!


----------



## korink26

Yep, *pink* me too, I started AF in the afternoon so then it told me to set the monitor first the next day and even though I'm CD2 to put it to CD1. So *babydust* I was just curious if that was your situation too and if your CD11 when you got your high was actually CD11 and monitor day 11. Does that make sense?! lol Confusing I guess. And what do you think *pinksmarties* are you going to first start bding when you get a high reading, or are you going to bd whenever you normally started bding even if it's a low reading?

Our bed is in the middle of the room and by the time I'd twist myself around to get my feet up on the wall behind me I'd lose all of hubby's little swimmers so I have to settle with the pillow. Otherwise believe me, this rump would be up on the wall!!! lol

Oh, and *babydust* there's something about the lines getting lighter or 1 of the lines getting lighter when you're at your peak because when your estrogen rises the line gets lighter or something??! Idk, google what the lines mean because I read somewhere something about that----hopefully your peak will be tomorrow!


----------



## babydust818

Ohhhh!!!! LOL. I'm dumb. I read that totally wrong! I started spotting nov 5th and 6th. I didn't get my full blown period until the 7th so i set my cbfm as cd1 on the 7th when in reality it was prob cd3. I'll search about the peak lines. I hope its soon!!! 

Pinksmarties - good idea about the wall! I'll try that too. Anything i'll try once lol.

Any of you taking prenatals or folic acid?


----------



## korink26

Yep I take prenatals that have 800 mg of folic acid---I just realized I've been taking prenatals since Nov. of 2010. Cripes....I also take Vitamin B6 100 mg and vitamin D3 (I think it's D3).


----------



## babydust818

I take them prenatals too! OMG! I got a peak this morning!!!!! I am so excited!!!!! CD16. WOHOO!!!!!


----------



## korink26

WOOHOO!!! How exciting!!! Can't wait to know the end results for us all. 
Me, I'm still LOW today. Boo.
Are you taking B6 and D3 too or just the prenatals?


----------



## babydust818

Just the prenatales. I want to get some folic acid as well. What CD are you today? 10? Here's a picture of my sticks since my first high reading which was CD11. You can't see it so well. CD16 is todays stick and i wrote peak on it!
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111122-03354.jpg
File size: 23 KB
Views: 9









IMG-20111122-03359.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 11









IMG-20111122-03358.jpg
File size: 25.5 KB
Views: 10


----------



## babydust818

I had gotten a psychic reading about 2 1/2 weeks ago and the lady predicted i get pregnant this month with a boy! I sure hope she is right.

How are you ladies doing this evening?


----------



## pinksmarties

It was my first day asking for a stick CD6, still low but I was expecting that. I woke up at 5.30 and went for a pee not remembering I would get asked to POAS today so technically not FMU when I did the test 5 minutes ago, hopefully that will still be okay.

FX'd BabyD that the psychic is right!!


----------



## babydust818

It was hard for me as well to remember. Just try to remember the best you can! I love the cbfm! I am o'n sooner than i thought I'd be. Weird thing is, i don't have ewcm. Real weird! I did get my 2nd peak this morning!! So excited for 2WW!


----------



## korink26

Babydust I never thought about keeping my sticks!! Yo so smart girl :) So it's hard to tell in the picture---when you were getting close to the peak did the blue line get lighter? CD12 today and still low! Damnit! I feel like I have more CM today though, so hopefully I'll switch to high tomorrow?? Who knows...I've been waiting for a high reading to BD, but I'm worrying now that we're waiting too long! I think it says that you usually O on your 2nd peak day---are you doing OPks or temping at all? That's good you're O'ing sooner--less sticks then!
I've been wanting to have a psychic reading----did they know you were trying or did they just tell you that!! That's so exciting, hopefully it is your month! Did it take you awhile to get PG the first time? 

Pink I think since it's only CD6 for your monitor it should be no biggie. I had to go to the bathroom in the worst way at like 4 am, but I knew I couldn't because it would mess up my temp reading AND my monitor. Ugg...what a life we have with this TTC business! :)


----------



## babydust818

I started saving my sticks the first high i got. I wamted to compare. As you can tell the control line (estrogen) gets lighter the closer to O. Some girls estrogen line is SUPER blue in the beginning. Mine is just medium. When i got my peak the estrogen line was lighter than the 2nd line. They say that's what happens when you're O'n. Some say don't rely on the sticks but i did and it worked! I think you should BD tonight just incase. You should start saving the sticks to look at lol. I'll post a pic of my stick today. The 2lines are so similar in color! I haven't been doing any sort of charting or opk. Like i said, i was relying on the monitor. I can show you my psychic reading. It gave me the chills! I paid $11.47 for the reading. Its very thorough. Just told her i had a mc in august. She did a past, present and future reading. It was worth my money. As far as getting PG, my OH and i been NTNP for about 2 yrs. It wasn't until May/June that we were actually trying. I found out i was pregnant July 26. Lost it a week later. After my loss i started using opks. Now using cbfm. What about you?


----------



## korink26

So interesting!! Was it a reading you got online or did you go see somebody!? Yes, send me anything I'm so curious!! Did she get things right about your past? Well since it didn't take you long after you started trying it should be the same--lucky you! We did the NTNP also for about 1 1/2 yrs and then started trying (using OPK's and temping) November 2010, got BFP in April and had D&C 8 weeks later. Got first AF on June 23rd after DC and we've been trying ever since. I think I'll still use the OPK's this month just because I'm a worrier and want to make sure. 
I'll def. have to keep my sticks now to see how they change!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Korink - ever since I started temping halfway through that last cycle (after mc) I have been waking up at stupid times - 4.30am, 5 am 5.30 am arrggh:wacko: 

I'll definately, probably, maybe remember tomorrow not to pee if I get up too early. I might still use my ic opks as well since I bought a shed load last month before I got my CBFM.

I was NTNP for a while and became pg 2nd Aug, went for scan at 10 weeks to find MMC then had ERPC 18th Oct. I would have been 20 weeks on 20th Dec, so I'm hoping we all have BFP for Christmas!!:flower:

I kept my OPK from last month as that was the first time using them so it was good to see how things change so will probably keep these. I have already dated todays.


----------



## korink26

Pink I noticed that especially in my TWW I'm up earlier because I'm anxious to take my temp. Then I lay there restless and worry about my temp. 
So Pink you had no idea anything was wrong when you went for your 10 week scan? That's awful! I at least had some warning, I had the tiniest spot of blood (at exactly 7 weeks) when I went to the bathroom and if I hadn't been PG I probably wouldn't have even noticed. Then I had an ultrasound 2 days later to make sure everything was ok and I was measuring a week behind and had a slow hb (97)--follow up ultrasound a week later showed no growth and no hb. 
PRAYING for BFP for xmas...my due date with December 31st, and I just never imagined I wouldn't have been PG by the time that date rolled around....ugg 
PLEASE LET THIS BE OUR MONTH!!


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls! Sorry i been cooking all dang day! Here is my reading. She's on the internet but she can also call you if you want. I wanted mine mailed so i could remember everything! 3 other girls on here did it as well but before me and the psychic was right about them! They did get pregnant!! Here it is:

Past: I have taken some time to relay this information to you as best as I can, because I am not sure how you will receive it. It is not bad news, so rest your energy there - however what I feel is somewhat "strange" perhaps if you do not hold the same beliefs. But I shall relay what I have felt and give it to you straight as I sense it.



You have a very nervous little boy who is trying to come into your life. I feel that the miscarriage that you had was indeed him and that he will be the same energy that comes to you again in time. I personally believe you have old souls, new souls and of course souls in between that development period. Your son is a new soul, someone whom I feel will be very new to this process and who needs just a wee bit of encouragement to find his way to you. I feel that this miscarriage was significant in that - the month of August feels strong for this child and thus I believe he is being given the opportunity to be born under that month - which would mean conceiving now. Please assure yourself this is not your body failing you, but rather Mother Nature doing what she does best and rejecting a pregnancy that did not have the strongest of starts. It is difficult, I can understand that - but you must make peace with what happened and put it down to a healthier pregnancy the next time round. 



Present: Here is where things get a little more odd perhaps - I feel the chance for a conception now, yet I believe that your child needs that reassurance of things being ok. You must take care of yourself as best you can and if you feel ok doing this, I believe that speaking aloud (perhaps when you are home alone, so it's less strange for you) and telling him that things will be ok and that he has a loving family waiting for him. Speak your feelings, tell him how much you want him to be with you and tell him that you can learn together. 



I feel that August would strengthen his nervous energy and give him a stronger start in this life. Being born under the sign of Leo will give him many more leadership qualities and a certain independence that would serve him well. Yet he may still be a child who is very imaginative or sometimes needing an extra hand to guide him and help him find his way in life. He will do very well and feels to be a child you will love deeply and bond with instantly - but your instincts will always be to protect him and nurture him sensing his energy. 



Future: If he chooses not to come between now and December - then I feel it will be March before you conceive. I know this is supposed to be a set in stone process, yet I feel there is more to it than simply "this or that" month. If you can work with him and let him know it will be ok, then I feel he will be more confident in coming and staying. When you know you are pregnant, it is important that you speak to your belly often and embrace positive energies about when he's here and what you will do together - this will keep your stress levels and his low and invite a healthier pregnancy. 



You are also destined for another child after him, an older soul who will be here to teach and guide him in many ways. Your first child will be strong and very manly in his ways - yet this second child seems to at times bring him the balance that he needs to not overdue it. This second child is so different to your first, they both bring you so many lessons and take you on a journey of learning. You will be very blessed.



I am also being told that you should get some Lapis Lazuli and keep it with you. I have quickly dug out some material and apparently (trust me I did not know this!) it was used in ancient Egypt to prevent miscarriages and ease pregnancy. It is an inexpensive stone to get a hold of and a piece may well be good for you to keep with you as a protective stone. 



I believe this child will come in 2012 and I hope that you trust your body and know that the soul always knows best. It is hard when we lose faith in our bodies or worry about it happening again, but it is a natural reaction. I wish you and your partner the very best of success and feel this boy will come - he just needs a little coaxing bless him!



I hope this hasn't come across too strange, but I feel once he has decided to come again you should not experience another miscarriage. 



Good luck to you ...


----------



## babydust818

Praying for all of us as well for bfp before xmas! I really hope now is the time. We've waited long enough. I hope this miracle monitor helps us!!! I think it will. Might not be our first month but i am definitely hoping so!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Korink - I didn't know anything was wrong when I went to the scan (no HB) as I had no bleeding or anything, however.........I had really bad pg symptoms, sweats and flushes/nausea/REALLY sore boobs/peeing every 5 minute since +ve hpt but around the 8.5 week mark these started to fade. So I don't know if I am looking back with hindsight or that maybe I 'knew' deep down something wasn't right I don't know. 

BabyD - nice reading. I really hope it comes true for you (hopefully in Dec!!)


----------



## babydust818

I had the same feeling. I knew something wasn't right the moment i found out. I just knew it. I couldn't stop myself from looking up symptoms of miscarriage. I ended up MC a week later. Sometimes i feel i jinxed myself.


----------



## pinksmarties

CD 7/8 and my 2nd day using the CBFM sticks and I got a high!! It does seem a bit soon but will launch on the OH tonight!! When I looked at the stick it was a smeared with blue and I thought it might be misreading but someone else said this was normal so here goes for this month.

Babyd - I don't think you or I jinxed anything. I an beginning to realise my inner 'gut' and intuition is more real than I ever gave credit for in the past. I was on another thread and lots of ladies said the same thing.


----------



## babydust818

Thanks girl! I been trying to not think about it too much. I think more of ttc now. I'm trying to forgive everything and move on. Its so hard isn't it?

Today i am CD18. I'm just confused! Because i got another high today. I got a high CD11, 12, 13, 14, 15. Then peaked on CD16 + 17. Today CD18 and got a high. Does that mean i should BD again today? We've done it the last 3 nights. I figured after ovulation the monitor goes down to low?


----------



## korink26

Babydust---that reading is breathtaking! I found myself talking to my baby and encouraging him/her. I hope your reading is right, and you are blessed sooner rather than later! Where did you find her, maybe I would think about contacting her if we are not successful this month.
As for your monitor showing a high, in my booklet it says that we'll automatically get a high after our peak days because there's still a small chance we could conceive the day after OV. So it can't hurt to BD, but it's probably not necessary. 
As for me, I got my first high today (CD 13), and I have been having a lot of watery and EWCM, which I usually never get cm! Sooo....maybe I'm OVing sooner that usual (usually around CD 17), but prob. not. Pink maybe since we both got a high today we'll be OV'ing around the same time---what CD do you usually Ov?
Well after a busy day of family and eating, Happy Thanksgiving. Hopefully in about 2 weeks we have major reasons to give thanks!!! GO BFP BEFORE XMAS!!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## babydust818

That's awesome korink!!!! Super super awesome. Looks like your peak will be coming soon! So happy for you. We ended up bd again today. 4 days in a row, geesh. I am tired LOL. Hope you all had a happy thanksgiving. Its 3am here and i got to be to work at 9! Yuck! Had to go out black friday shopping lol. I'll update you tmrw evening with what my cbfm says.

You both make sure to keep updating me!!! :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi all I tried to write from my phone this morning as I had no internet yesterday and today but it wouldn't post.

Korink - I am CD8/9 so still a few days before ov yet I think. I don't know when I normally ov as this is the first time (apart from last month after mc) that I used opks etc. My average cycle (which I calculated over the last 2 years) was 26 days, slightly shorter than I thought they were. Last month my LP was 9 days but I am really hoping that is not my norm and just post mc.

Got a high again today so will be start smep tonight- yay!!

Babyd - hope your day at work wasn't too bad. I am in the UK so we don't really get the black friday thing but I hope your shop was successful.

Do you ladies take other supplements apart from prenatals?


----------



## babydust818

I'm so happy all of us got highs!!! I hope you ladies do get your peaks too! I took my stick this morning and i am back down to low. I'm going to continue finishing up my other 10 this month. If i get another high in about a week I'd take that as good news! I am so excited with this cbfm! It takes the guessing right out of ovulation. I know without it, i would have missed my peak this month! I o'd 3 days earlier than last. What about you?

I take just prenatales but I'm going to buy folic acid tonight.


----------



## korink26

I take Vitamin B6 (which if your LP is shorter, maybe it's something you want to read about??) and I also take Vitamin D3. Your LP could def. be shorter though if it's right after MC, mine was shorter if I remember right. 
Got another high today, and I've had a lot of EWCM so I took a OPK just to make sure tonight and it's negative, but looks like it's close. I'm hoping for a peak tomorrow so I OV a day or so earlier than normal.
Babydust you brave girl going out on black friday!! I just don't have the patience for it. And oh yeah, if your monitor switches to high before AF that could be a sign of PG??


----------



## babydust818

I def think you will be peaking tmrw or the next day! Sounds all good. Its awesome we beat the 'odds' of what a lot of others say for the first month. I'm so pumped up! And yes prego if a high later on. Would be nice!! I had a high CD 11 12 13 14 and 15. Peak on CD16 and 17. We BD on CD11 13 15,16,17 and 18! Lol. So i hope that means a baby is in the works.


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls. Took another test this morning and its low. I checked the stick and the 1st one is a darkish blue and the second i can see faintly. Is that normal after o? Yesterday the second line wasn't even there.


----------



## korink26

I got my peak today!!!!!!!!! I also got a temp drop today which usually indicates OV for me, so I'm thinking I got my peak on the same day as OV?!!? I've been trying to read online and it seems like it's possible but usually OV should first happen the day after your first peak and not on the peak day.
So i got highs on CD 13,14 and peak on 15. We only bd'd on CD13 and today, so I worry we didn't BD enough! Babysudst, def. sounds like you guys took care of business and hopefully your baby is in the works!!! :baby: 
I really don't understand the lines on the test at all. I tried looking up how to read them, and it's confusing to me if I'm holding the test stick upside down or on the wrong side so I don't know which line is supposed to be darker or lighter. i know that sounds really confusing but hopefully since you have the sticks you know what I'm talking about!
Pink---how's your monitor coming?!


----------



## korink26

Darnit, I tried to upload a pic of my sticks but it says I'm missing a security token? Anybody know what that's about? I guess it's not biggie if I can't get these pics on, but what if we get BFP's and I can't post the picture?! ;)


----------



## babydust818

That's weird! I never been told about a token. Did you click 'go advance' then hit the paperclip thing then upload? As far as the sticks if you revert back to my pic the way i held mine is the way i compare the lines. Awesome job on the peak!! You will get another one tmrw. I heard some ppl even ovulate on the last high before the peak. Its so confusing! But somewhere in there you will so BD as much as ya can. I just took a shower and when i was washing my body and my right crease (where the side of you vagina and leg meet) is really sensitive. If i put a little pressure i can feel this very light pain and uncomfortableness that starts there and ends up by my hip. Any idea wth that could be?


----------



## korink26

Yeah I'm glad I took an OPK last night otherwise I would be worried I OV'd yesterday! But it was negative, so depending what my temps are tomorrow, I OV'd sometime today/tonight. I did an OPK again today around 3 and it was positive..soo....
And yes, I did the paperclip thing and it didn't work. Damn, who knows!
Hmm...no idea? But sometimes if we bed a lot I get tender there because of being in the "position" so much, and then trying to keep my legs in the air also makes me a bit sore. Maybe it's a sign for you!?


----------



## babydust818

I really hope so. I just googled a vagina diagram lol and where its uncomfortable for me is where the veins are. Maybe one popped or something? Idk but it is sore. If i just rub it i can feel it. Its not excruciating by any means. Just sore and uncomfortable. I think I've had this before. So weird.

What CD are you again?!?


----------



## korink26

CD15
And LOL--us and our google :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning Babyd and Korink. Sorry for being a bit awol but we are having real trouble with the the internet. Some sites would load, other wouldn't including this one and I have been going spare!! This morning this site it is working fine but can't get onto FF - argh!!

Yay korink for the peak!! Get doing the bd-ing!!

Babyd - I read somewhere, I am trying to find it, that there is a small lymph node that enlarges on the side you ovulate from and becomes tender so that is maybe what you are feeling.

CD10/11 another high for me, so that's the last 5days. I hope my peak isn't too far off. We bd Friday night cd9 and I'll grab him again today!! I did an opk yesterday evening and the line was definitely darker so will repeayt again today.

As for reading the CBFM stick I have no idea. It looks like I hardly have a second line.


----------



## babydust818

Mine was barely there too pink. Once it got closer to O the first line started to get lighter and lighter and the second got darker. When i O both lines were the same color. I'd say about a light/medium blue. And you will get your peak soon girly! How long are your cycles usually?

Korink - did you get another peak today?!?

Today i am CD21, 4dpo. My cycles are 32/33 days long. I used another stivk this morning. Got a low. I don't even see one single line on my stick. Wonder if it's defective? I see a blue smear but no lines. I woke up this morning at 430 and i thought i was going to throw up. I feel fine now. I can't stop farting either lol. Could be from all the food yesterday though!! And my nipples... They were somewhat sensitive yesterday. I need to quit!


----------



## korink26

Yep, got another peak today. I think I'll use the sticks for a couple more days, but then I'm going to stop. I hope it doesn't mess my machine up too much?!
That's weird you had no line, but you'd think if there was something wrong with the stick it would have registered as "error" on the screen?
Your symptoms seem pretty promising--I often see people complain of gas when they're pg!


----------



## babydust818

When i got home from work i looked at the test and the line formed. Just one line though. Did you have ewcm at O time? I didn't and now i am 4dpo and saw some tonight. What's going on? Why would i have it now? I know its not sperm bcz we haven't bd in 3 days.


----------



## korink26

I did have EWCM at O time, which is very rare for me. I'm not sure why you'd still have it a couple days after O, but I think there was just something on fertilityfriend's website about this and they said it's normal and some even get it around AF time. 

Today i'm CD17 and I assumed I'd be POAS till the end of the month, but it didn't ask me for a stick today?!?!!? It just had me as high on the monitor. I had my stick out and was all ready and then it didn't ask for it. Weird....didn't it ask you for a stick??


----------



## babydust818

Yes its asked me for a stick everyday. That's weird. Maybe because you got your peak on your 10th day using sticks. Mine was the day after. I'm getting ready to do another one. I just got up! I've been so tired lately.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi BabyD and Korink. hope you are both okay. Ir ead about your black friday shopping on another thread, wow what bargains!!

Can't really help with the sticks although I thought if you had your peak within the 10 sticks it won't ask you for more?

CD11/12 another high and I saw a second line for the first time on the stick this morning so I must be very close to ov, maybe tomorrow? My opks are getting darker too. I definately had ewcm yesterday but haven't checked today, I am still using preseed as an added help. My cycles are usually 26-27 days long so the sooner the ov the better for a longer LP.


----------



## korink26

FX'd Pink---I hear on hoping for an earlier OV so that the LP is longer!!! HOpefully you wake up tomorrow and have a PEAK!!
Thanks girls for the input, I was also kind of thinking that it was because I got my peak within the 10 days, but I was really thinking I'd have to use more sticks. I won't question it since I got my peak and a positive OPK.


----------



## babydust818

Pink - you will get your peak!! Just BD every other day! Let us know when you do. So excited to have you girls. Everytime i talk about cbfm on other threads they obviously don't know what exactly I'm talking about so its so nice having you girlies!

Korink - i do think its because of the peak being in first 10 sticks. Then it wanted a couple more to make sure. 2WW here we come lol. I'm trying to be positive. I've been severely miserable though. I really can't help it. I hope its a sign LOL. Poor OH is in for it.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks girls. I bd'd last night so that's every other night since I got the first high. Is it usual just to get the one peak or maybe 2? I will hopefully bd on all peak days.

Another lady on another thread said that it was usual for the window to be smeared and will clear up,I asked that question on my second stick. By that evening the smearing had reduced and the faint line was there. I mentioned it because I was worried it might not have read it right, so I think it must be normal. I thought maybe I had held it in teh pee to long.:shrug: Saying that my other have been fine.


----------



## korink26

It is nice to have girls who are going through the same thing with me, and learning all about this monitor.
Pink I think from what I've heard is the first peak indicates OV is coming the next day and then the monitor automatically peaks the next day. So I THINK that we'll get 2 days of peaks every month---unless for some reason we didn't OV the first time our body tried or something like that.
Idk, hopefully some pro monitor user sees these questions and answers them for us?! HHEELLLPPP EXPERIENCED MONITOR USERS :)


----------



## pinksmarties

CD 12/13 and I have my peak today - yay!! OH already away to work so will have to grab him tonight. Initially I was a bit worried as my temps seemed hight when I took them but when I added them to FF its only 0.05 above one of my highest points.


----------



## pinksmarties

I asked the question another experienced cbfm lady said - you get one peak then automatically a 2nd which is your ov day I think, then another high (just do you get your o+1 in) then low until you either use up 10 or 20 sticks, depending on the length of your cycle.


----------



## korink26

Pink how exciting! Sometimes I get a temp rise day before OV and then day of OV temp drops. 
And speaking of temps, my temp SUCKED today...sometimes I get so frustrated with the temping....


----------



## babydust818

I was going to temp but i decided not to. It would be too hard for me to remember. I started to try and i forgot everyday for 2 wks LOL. I woke up this morning with a killer headache. I went to bed with it too. Please let this be a signn please please. Is 6dpo the earliest your egg will implant? 

Pink - woohooo on the peak!!! Like i said us girlies beat the odds that the girls say about not getting a peak the first month. SUCKAS!!


----------



## pinksmarties

BabyD - It was difficult temping to start with, I kept setting my alarm for 7am but I don't know if it was because it was on my mind but for the first 3 weeks I kept waking up between 4 -5 am -arrgh! I think it settled down a bit now, more like 6-6.30am.

I did ic opks and the line was fainter this afternoon so I think I have had my LH surge. better get bding today and tomorrow.

I think the earliest implant if 6dpo, fingers crossed these are good signs for you.


----------



## korink26

I actually had my dip when I was PG at 5 DPO!

I had a headache last nigh too babydust and went to bed real early! But, for me that happens many times throughout my cycle because I'm on a computer all day and tend to get headaches...but I secretly hope it's a sign. Seeing as I'm only 2 DPO though prob. not :(
Hopefully for you it's the start of YOUR SYMPTOMS!:wohoo:


----------



## korink26

I just realized I'm an idiot, and I thought I was giving you inspiration by saying my dip was at 5 dpo, but I just re-read and realized that's prob. not the answer you were looking for. Sorry :blush:
And Babydust you've mentioned being testy, yesterday and today I was ready to start knocking heads together. I work in customer service, and ooohhhh.....:telephone::ignore:


----------



## babydust818

Omg i was in mangement in retail and omfg people REALLY irratated me!!!! Customer service has to be way worse! I can't stand people. Like yesterday i was out to a store and saw an old man walking to his car with a ugly smirk on his face. He looked like he was miserable and looked like a sour puss. I just wanted to knock him out LOL! I'm so mean uggh.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hello Morning lovely ladies.

I have my cyst scan at the EPU this morning so will be asking questions that I didn't ask last time (last there to confirm mmc). I thought I was quite cool with it all but I am bit more emotional this morning. Yesterday I was bouncing down the corridors, flirting like mad and just happy after my peak.

I got another peak to day so will have to tell the the hubby we need to bd again today, poor him. I think we have had more lovin' this last week than we normally do all month!!


----------



## korink26

:hugs: Sorry to hear Pinksmarties. I hope the appt goes as well as can be and you get some questions answered.
And boy do I hear you about getting busier our fertile week than we usually do all month!! :wacko:


----------



## babydust818

Good luck pink. Let us know how it goes. I will be thinking of you. We also BD so much during O. We actually haven't done it in 6 days bc we did it so much.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks Ladies

Appointment ended up being a bit of a mixed bag. I had a different mw to the one from the beginning to do the scan, she said I was booked into the wrong place and I should be at gynae but she would do the scan anyway, however she wasn't the best to analyse cysts. She did check and ended up getting the Dr who did my erpc, so it was nice to see him again. 4cm cyst all gone so that is good. He said we could try again when we are ready - haha like we have been doing all week you mean?

I asked the mw the size of the sac when I had my scans for mmc. It measured 7-8 week which is what I thought it might have been. 

She also said that my age was going against me (38 next month), that my eggs are not the same as when I was 16 and that I only had about 2 years to get pg. I knew all this but didn't really want to hear it. She also said that a 'blighted ovum' was a one off occurrence and any more is very rare. In my head I was thinking 'not on the B&B site that I visit'!!

One good thing was that if I became pg again I can get a early scan 6-7week self referral by them without having to go through the GP. Bonus. Everyone kept saying it was a one off event, you'll be treated the same as for the first pg so was a bit scared I might have to force an early scan issue or go private.

Hope you both are having a nice day.


----------



## korink26

You know, now that I think about I had a cyst that they found when they did the early testing of me and they wanted to do a follow up scan about 6 months later to see if it went away, and then I ended up PG in the mean time and I never did the follow up scan. I guess when I did the u/s when I was PG though they would have noticed if it was still there.
I only measured 6W4D although I should have been 8 weeks. Thank God they'll let you do an early scan next time! Mine also said she'd let me come in at 6 weeks to get a scan, but I think i'd rather wait until 7 weeks to make sure there's no excuses about "being too early" if something doesn't seem right.
2 years to get pregnant--that's all the time in the world to make TWO babies :)


----------



## babydust818

Yay for no more cyst. I truly hope you do become pregnant. You absolutely deserve it dear. Its got to be nerve wrecking when you know you have a time frame to have a child. Just try to not stress yourself out. We all know that's not good at all. Don't be hard on yourself either. I'm happy you'd get to get a u/s done early when you do become preg. That's very good!!


----------



## babydust818

My cbfm read low again today. I got one more stick left for the month! I've been experiencing light cramps :) i hope that's good. Its right where my uterus is. My lower back as well.


----------



## pinksmarties

Thank you!! In truth I might have a bit longer than 2 years as some women do have babies over 40, although I don't to wait that long!!

Korink I actually LOL and snorted into my decaff coffee with the 2 babies in 2 years bit and woke my dozing hubby- love it.

Babyd - I had cramps/backache from week 3 (although at the time I thought it was because AF was due) so it sounds really promising. I sooo want one of us, if not all, to have our BFP's before Christmas. Getting excited for you!!! When do you normally test?


----------



## korink26

I just realized I never even turned my monitor on today....not sure that it matters since it hasn't asked for a stick for a couple days.
You snort in your coffee pink, but just wait till it happens for you!!! :baby::baby:

;)


----------



## babydust818

I usually test 8dpo, 10dpo, 12dpo. LOL I'm going to try and hold out until Tuesday. I have a bad ass headache for 3 days. I'm exhausted. I feel like i go to the bathroom a lot but idk if I'm thinkin i have to or if I've been drinking a lot? Cramps in my uterus area every now ansd then and little stuff going through my breasts every now and then too! I really hope my mind isn't playing tricks on me! 

When are you testing girls?!? I pray all of us get a bFP. Come on cbfm!!! If you look in the forum and see a thread titled 'BFP!!!!!!!!' By ladydray she actually is on her 2nd month using cbfm and got a faint positive! There's another miracle of the cbfm. She's been trying for 20 months. Woohoo!!!! Inspiration for sure.


----------



## pinksmarties

Back down to high this morning. It looks like I might have had my temp rise today also so think I'll give my OH a break for a while !! 

Babyd - that's quite reserved testing (compared to one lady I chat to who I think you know) but I am with you with the waiting bit but it is so difficult. I will try to wait until at least 12dpo depending on my temps. The cramps/headaches and breast pain are really good signs. I had NO breast pain initially when I was pg (i.e week 3 -5 when I though AF was due) which was so unusual for me and normally they are sore with pmt. It was so strange that I kept poking them to see if they were tender!! But I think that was the exception most ladies first sign is pain in the boobs.

Korink - I don't think it will matter if you don't need them to POAS. 

Speak to you both later, got to get ready for work.


----------



## korink26

I also try and wait until 12/13 DPO--so next Friday/Sat the 9th/10th. For me I know that when I got my BFP it was BARELY there at 13DPO so I know for me it prob. doesn't pay for me to test any earlier. I'm so jealous of the girls that get them already at 8 DPO! I usually start having brown discharge a day or 2 before AF comes though so then I know there's no need to test. Let us know right away if you tested today!! You've got some really good symptoms!
Pink you had a real nice temp increase---I'd say you're officially in the 2WW! It looks like you didn't get a +OPK?! Thank god for the monitor then for sure!


----------



## babydust818

I tested yesterday 7dpo :( but it was halfway thru the day and it was of course bfn. I knew it wouldn't be a pos. I still took the test? WHY? Lol. Poas addict here. I know my safe bet is to wait until tuesday. I will be 13dpo. I been cramping still today. Lightly. I hope its a good sign and not an early mc or AF.


----------



## pinksmarties

Korink - I am still getting to grips with opk's and struggle to remember to stop drinking and not go to the loo. I initially put a +ve opk in for Monday as that was when I had my darkest line although I was still not convinced it was a true +ve.

With that +ve opk in FF it put me at 3dpo today!! Which I don't think is correct, or I hope not or a lot of bd-ing was wasted. So I am going to go by temps and monitor alone this month as see what FF says tomorrow/Saturday.

BabyD - like you said it is still very early days yet. Everything crossed for you.


----------



## babydust818

Thanks pinksm. I'm still cramping. Went away for awhile. I fell asleep. I've been so tired the last 3 days. When i woke up i had a txt msg from my bff that said 'its a boy!!!'. Aggravates me to death. I would've been 3 wks further than her. I feel like my baby died so she could keep hers. I'm miserable!


----------



## pinksmarties

BabyD - :hugs::hugs: was she getting a scan? It is a shame she wasn't more gentle with her news but I think it was going to hurt regardless. You WILL get your lo and be a wonderful mum.:hugs:


----------



## babydust818

Thanks so much! It means a lot. I take in consideration that she has never had a mc and doesn't know what it's like but at the same time if i am taking her into consideration then she needs to take me into consideration as well! Everytime she speaks of her baby i bring up my mc and it immediately returns to being all about HER baby. Just because mine isn't physically here or in my stomach doesn't mean he didn't matter! I'm not sure what my baby would have been but I'm very very sure it was a boy. I just try to shelter myself from my 'friends' and am on bnb all the time! So glad to have you girls. 

Any of you having symptoms today? I'm starting to get sore bbs but I'm not sure still if its my mind or if it's real!


----------



## korink26

Pink I was never able to do the whole stop drinking and hold it, and I've still gotten positives. Bbbuutt, I struggled with the whole figuring out if the line was dark enough to be positive so I just went to digital opk's.
And babydust I totally understand, 3 of my very good friends are PG, and no matter how happy I am for them, it still hurts like hell to think how close in age our kids should all be....especially coming up so close to my due date Ive really been struggling....I kind of think unless you've been through a loss yourself it's hard to understand how much it hurts and how sensitive you need to be.


----------



## pinksmarties

I agreee with you both. There are 2 women at work who were about 1 month ahead of me and I can barely look them in the eye/bump. It is getting quite rude which is so not like me but I just can't help it. I have bearely been on FB as there are a few people pg/due imminently and I just can't look at the pictures. Saying that one pateint brought his 8 month old baby in and that didn't bother me at all. Its the bumps and pg that seem to affect me more. 

I got a low today so I amhoping it won't ask me for a stick tomorrow so I can sve them, not that we'll need anymore after this month due to us all getting our BFP's!!

Korink - I do think it was positive but still learning opks. the line was the darkest I have had but kind of shaded/gradient like so wasn't too sure. I was playing with FF and after tomorrow if I put my +ve on monday back in it still gives me ov on Wednesday.

hope you both having a wonderful friday - nearly the weekend - yay!!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks pink!! You do the same.

I poas today. It was a walmart version of frer test. Can you believe it was a dud?!? I didn't pee in a cup so now i can't even test. Ugh.


----------



## korink26

Facebook is the worst, everyday if somebody isn't announcing they're PG, they're sister or mother is PG or somebody is having a baby or posting bump pics. I need to keep my jealousy in check...it's not pretty on me :)
TFIIFFF!!!!
And Rach, throw that test in the trash and spit on it and swear, it might help. I've had 1 dud in all my testing and it royally pissed me off. ;)


----------



## babydust818

I took another test and it came back pos but 15min later? Take a look at my thread 'positive pregnancy test or evap line?'. I'm so confused?!?


----------



## pinksmarties

babydust818 said:


> I took another test and it came back pos but 15min later? Take a look at my thread 'positive pregnancy test or evap line?'. I'm so confused?!?

Babyd -I replied on your thread although I couldn't offer much in the way of CB experience, but I want to say I think it looks +ve. REALLY want it to be positive. Come on CB users let us know!!!


----------



## babydust818

I'm scared its just an evap line. The timing window is 10min and i looked 5-10mins after that. Its weird because i can feel my symptoms a lot more when I'm up walking around rather than laying down.


----------



## pinksmarties

Babyd - I saw your other post with today's test. Its still early days yet and I have everything crossed for your bfp!

Korink - hope you are having a lovely weekend. Now 3dpo and officially in the 2 week wait with you both.

afm - having a quiet weekend after a few busy weekend previously. I won't be testing, but will wait to see what my temps do.


----------



## babydust818

Hey pink! Yes, unfortunately a bfn. I'm still trying to be in good spirits and am hoping its all going to change around. It's like a huge tease. Waiting sucks. 2WW sucks!!!! I got everything crossed for you too sweety. I hope this is it.

Kelsey - hope you're doing okay hunny! Any symptoms? When are ya testing?


----------



## korink26

Thanks Pink! Finally putting the tree up today (cut it down last weekend) and then cleaning and decorating. I'm not the type that loves the decorating, but once it's up I'm glad I did it. I know you're only 4DPO but how are your temps---any symptoms?
Nope no symptoms here. I'm 7DPO and I'll test around 12/13 DPO if my temps are still up. I know you said you tried temping but didn't like it. The one thing I like about it is it gives me warning like 2 days in advance that AF is on her way so I know not to temp. Around 10/11 DPO my temp drops warning me AF is coming so then I know there's no need to test. Also, they cycle I was PG I kind of knew mid 2WW because my temps were a little higher than normal. It just helps with impatient people like me.
HOPE YOU BOTH HAD A GOOD WEEKEND!


----------



## pinksmarties

Morning korink and babysitter.

Was awoke yesterday due ti no internet, I was not a happy lady! Using phone just now but will write more this afternoon at work. Hope you both okay.

Anymore tests babyd?


----------



## pinksmarties

Sorry, I din't realise my predictive text on my phone called you babysitter babyd!!

Had a mini meltdown in work today. I have been little emotional these last couple of day. I was told I was off work between xmas and new (first time in years) but looked on the printed duty to see thay had me working. That set me off. I think it will all get resolved tomorrow when boss back in.

I forgot to turn on my CBFM for the last 2 days, will that matter do you think? It wasn't asking for sticks so I think I am ok.

Korink - I do temp so will see what they show before I think about testing. If it looks like they are dipping then I'll know not to bother.

Hope you are both okay.


----------



## korink26

Pink your chart is rising real nice! I hear you on being emotional. I've been so down and emotional, especially this past weekend. My temps have really sucked this past cycle and I'm starting to think that when AF arrives I'm going to call my doc about going on Clomid even though I know she wants me to wait a couple more cycles. I just can't take this TTC much longer, been doing it over a year now!!! 
And no I actually realized I hadn't turned my monitor on for about a week, and the CD is correct so it's been moving forward each day on its own. How smart, huh :)


----------



## babydust818

Hey girls!!

Ugh so yesterday i had the biggest scare. I came home from work, go pee and find there was brown on the tp. I was like 'its okay rach, just implantation'. Well the most i kept wiping, more and more came. Then i wiped and saw a tiny bit of blood mixed with CM (kinda looked like a booger). Then tp was just pink. So i got up and started crying my eyes out. Figured AF is here because that is how my AF start. Go back to the bathroom and there's more brown but hardly any. Go back to the bathroom and there was nothing. Went pee in the night, nothing. Went pee just now and nothing. I pray to God it was implantation!!! Fx'd for sure.

Pink i also haven't turned the monitor on but kelsey is right, it updates for ya! I guess it makes it even more worth using it. Being emotional could be a very good sign!! I would be livid if i saw my schedule was all messed up too, especially the HOLIDAYS. No doubt i would've caused a scene too. When are you thinking about maybe testing?

Kelsey like i told pink, being emotional is very good sign! I hate how AF and preg symptoms are so friggin much alike. I swear everything is tied together. If you have a headache, good luck looking up what the cause of that is. Internet has you diagnosed with 560523 things! LOL. When are you testing?

I'm not gonna test till tmrw if AF doesn't show. I will be 13dpo. I'm actually anxious and excited. I feel good about it. I have this whole time. Just hope I'm not setting myself up for a letdown.


----------



## pinksmarties

BabyD - I really hope this is just implantation bleeding. The fact there has been nothing more sound really encouraging but I can imagine how upset and disappointed you felt seeing that first browny discharge. That is one of the reasons I am trying not to get my hopes up but I don't think its working hence being extra emotional. I think if you have such strong good feeling then you must be right. I said before we should listen more to our inner selves as they are usually right fx'd!!

I keep saying I won't be testing and I might be going away next weekend for a few days with OH, so I won't be testing till after then which will be 12dpo depending on if AF shows. Last LP was 9 days but I am hoping thats one off after mc.

Korink - Hugs. Yeah I would definitely see the dr, usually they say to do that after one year anyway so its not unreasonable and I'm sure they'll be okay about it. You must have so much strength, I can't imagine ttc in 1 years time (more hoping I won't need to really) but we keep going and doing what we need to do to get our LO. You will get there Korink on your own or with a bit of help.

My pg signs last time was exactly the same as AF (EXCEPT no sore boobs) so I kept thinking a I was just a few days late. So my 'testing' will involve poking myself in the boobs to see how tender they are!!


----------



## babydust818

_Hey girls. So I've got some bad news. The brown stuff is indeed AF. The  is here this morning. I was of course hoping I'd be one of the lucky few to get a BFP in the first month of using cbfm, but unfortunately not. I hope one of you girls have better luck than me! I'm going to try and be more 'stress - free" about it next time. I've been truing to make ttc my number one priority and all it has done is stress me out. I'm going to continue to take my prenatales, folic acid and use cbfm. Other than that, I'm going to just get out of my mind and worry about just myself. It has been a very hard let down. I believe this is the worst since MC. I hope you girls are doing great! I'll still stay on bnb but just not all the time. Let me know how your testing turns out!!! Xoxo_


----------



## korink26

I know Pink, I remember when I started TTC and I was reading how girls were TTC for a year and I was like oommggg how did they survive!? I guess because I was PG and miscarried there was a break in that year but STILL. Your chart is looking mmiiggghhhttyyy fine their girly! And how great that you and hubby will be taking a weekend away, hope you enjoy it and come home to a BFP!
:hugs: Rachael---I know how agonizing it can be to get that damn AF. Now that we have the feel of our monitors we can just trust it and it should hopefully ease our minds this month. I'm sure I'll probably be joining you in a couple days. :cry:


----------



## babydust818

_
Think positive Kelsey! Try to hang in there. I swear i am never going to symptom spot again! If i start to I'm going to tell my conscious to SHUT UP! I'm so ready to have a baby but it's out of my hands. There's nothing more i can do than what i already am. It will happen when it's meant to. Guess i'm going to have some drinks tonight!! Woohoo.
 _


----------



## pinksmarties

Aww Babyd I am really sorry to hear that the witch arrived. We have to keep strong and think that it will be us very soon, that we will have a sticky bean. We have the love of our OH and the support on here. It is so difficult not to symptom spot but I am trying really hard so I understand you wanting to take some time away from here. Because of internet problems the only site I could see was FF and all I was looking at was scan pictures which I think contributed to my emotional days at the weekend, so taking time away might take the pressure off for a while. Hugs and lots of love


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Korink, keep hoping, your temps haven't dropped yet (maybe just implantation 8/9). When are you going to test? Hope today has been a good day for you.

AFM - feeling a bit better emotionally. OH has been lovely and scrapped my car window this morning, love him!


----------



## babydust818

_Thanks for understanding! I really do appreciate it. I'm sorry you were feeling down over the weekend. It's so hard to get over our loss no matter how far we've thought we've come. We just have to be thankful for it because without it, we wouldn't be as great of moms when it comes time. It's difficult, but like you said with our OH and bNb it makes it so much easier. Your OH sounds like a sweetypie! I'm always the one scraping it off of my OH's car LOL. Well, i hope you girls get your BFP. I'm always thinking of ya xoxo. Keep me updated.
_


----------



## korink26

How's is going Pink!? Temps still looking good!! What are your big plans now for the weekend?? 
My temps went back up today, and I'm trying to not get excited, but I am! I hate when I let myself get excited, because it's that much harder when AF shows...


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Korink.

I hope my last 2 days are not the start of the dropping temps but I am being quite happy atm as they are still reasonable high, however I am like you I am trying not to get hopeful as it is too hard to bare when AF shows. Last month, post mc, my LP was only 9 days which I hope is not the norm. I don't have any AF signs yet but I didn't last month either. Everything seems changed after mc so I can't even guess due to symptoms.

Your temps are looking super fine!! When are you going to test? We had planned to go away but the weather here in Scotland is so bad so we might just leave it. I can't get home atm due the river bridge closures so I am stuck at work unless I do a big detour on county roads I can't make up my mind.

One of the girls in a thread I normally chat in has just got her bfp at 10dpo and it is making my resovle waiver. No I will hold on, definitely maybe....:wacko:


----------



## korink26

Oh my gosh so you have a lot of snow and ice?! We don't have anything here yet, and usually we've gotten at least a couple inches of snow already. Today the news said we might have a brown xmas, how depressing!
I hear you, I want to test sooooo bad, but I know it's best to wait for FMU, so I think tomorrow if my temp is still up (I really feel like I'm jinxing myself by even talking about it!!!!) I'll test. :wacko::wacko:
THIS DAY WILL CRAWL!!! Let me know when you decide to test!


----------



## babydust818

_
I too don't have ANY snow! I swear if i don't have snow on Christmas, i'm not opening any Christmas presents! LOL. I hate a green Christmas. Takes the Christmas spirit right out of me. Wouldn't be the first time though!

I say you girls should  i can't believe you've waited this long! You girls are a heck of a lot stronger than me. I am a poas-aholic! LOL. I got my fx'd. Make sure you update me and let me know! 
_


----------



## korink26

I totally agree Rachael, I need that snow for the full christmas effect!! If it's going to be cold anyway, I'd rather have some snow on the ground. 
Depending what my temp is tomorrow, i'm thinking I'll test then. Thanks for keeping your FX'd!!


----------



## korink26

Well Pink you're our only hope for us this month, officially CD1 for me. :(


----------



## pinksmarties

korink26 said:


> Well Pink you're our only hope for us this month, officially CD1 for me. :(

Oh no, sorry the witch got you Korink everything was looking so good on your chart too. I know we see the +ve first month stories but they are probably not as common as we believe. However, we have another month of the CBFM and this time we will get our Christmas present, just 9 months late!!

It may be 3 out of 3 as I have slight backache and achy cramps so I don't think I'll be too far behind you. I would like a couple of more days just to get my LP over 9/10.

I gave in and did an opk but no line whatsoever, white as white. I thought there should be at least a faint line as there is always low level LH in your system? And obviously it wasn't picking up any hcg.


----------



## babydust818

_
I agree that the bfp for first month of using cbfm is indeed few and far between. Although i hear a lot of success stories between 2-3 months. So hopefully us girls will have a lot better chance next time around! Hey, atleast we've got eachother!! And we all pretty much are right behind one another in our cycles which makes it fun!! 
_


----------



## babydust818

_
Oh and i buy my cbfm sticks on ebay! Found a great deal if you are interested. In the search bar type 280785704220. It's 30 sticks for $25.99 - FREE shipping!!!
_


----------



## korink26

Thanks for the heads up Rachael! I'll hafta check them out on ebay, although you know me, I think to myself you won't need them Kels, you'll be gettingg your BFP next month. And then I cont. to jinx myself. Ugg...
Pink how are you doing, 11 DPO!! That's a great improvement, and FX'd that it's the start of your BFP!!!
Idk if I mentioned, but I'm starting clomid this month.....so between that and my monitor I pray it works....


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks Babyd. I get mine from Amazon £16 for 20. Korink - I know what you mean about buying more it feel like you are admitting defeat to buy more as we all like to think we wont need anymore!! 

Tested yesterday BFN with hpt and opk. I was trying to keep busy during the day with shopping and putting the tree up as I was sooo down and upset that it felt AF was due. Despite me trying not to get optimistic or hopeful the fact AF seemed imminent really got to me and I had a little cry last night. It might have been due to the fact OH was out with his football crowd for a mini Christmas do so I was alone dwelling. I used to be really good being on my own (sometimes couldn't kick OH out quick enough for night outs) but since mc I find it so much more difficult. Anyway not sure what is happening as got temp rise this morning but I am not testing, in fact I wasn't even going to temp but I naturally woke up at temp time so did it. Hope you girls are ok. How do you reset the CBFM to start a new month? Yay I got to 11dpo so happy about that!!


----------



## babydust818

Hey pink, woohoo on 11dpo! I wish you'd get a +. Maybe your body implanted late?!? Hope everything works out! As far as cbfm - once it gets to CD28 the m will start flashing. Whenever you get your af you need to hold down the m button until the CD number flashes back to 1. Then you're all set!

Today I'm CD6 and my cbfm didn't ask for a stick since i didn't ovulate until cD16 last month. So its saving me $$ on the sticks! Yay for that. Incase i need to, i got a pack of 30 for the next 3 months. Just hope everything works out before then.

Kelsey, how is AF this month? Mine was bad and hurt! Had a lot of cramps. I woke up this morning with a bad headache and could smell a bunch of smells which is weird. AF is gone. She left the building yesterday. I always sit here and over analyze stuff. I'm like 'what IF i am preg and just got my period?' LOL. Yeah right! Not me. Gahh. 

Well off to work i go. Wished i didn't have to... :(


----------



## korink26

Oohhhh a REALLY NICE temp increase today!!! OOMMMGG!!! If your temp is still up tomoorrrooowww, you've got to test!! No peer pressure, I'll just be anxious for you :) I shopped all day yesterday too, and it only put me in a cranky mood. All the people, and aallll the bbaabbiieesss!!! :( I don't want to be a scrooge, but I'm actually kind of anxious for the holidays to be over and the new year to start.
I know it said the 2nd month it might let you wait until CD9 to ask for sticks, I hope that's the case for me too! I'm CD3 today, AF has been pretty heavy the last 2 days and crampier than normal...ugg...There have been times too where I have been like was that really AF or could I still be PG, for me since I temp it confirms it for me if I am or not. If it's something that sticks in your mind, test to make sure! Ooorrr when you use your first monitor stick, if you were PG it would be peak right?
Ugg, lets just zoom through this fricken month and get to test time!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Korink,

I was in town yesterday too with all the ladies and their prams. I used to get annoyed but then I wanted to be one of them!! I know what you mean about wanting the New Year to start and new beginnings. I am the same. 

I did a test today ic 10miu I and I think it showed a very faint line. Having not used them properly before (only to check -ve after mc) I put a pic up and my regular thread and everyone thought I could see something. I ended up buying a Frer (I didn't realised I had run out) So these are the pictures.

[/ATTACH]


----------



## babydust818

Omgomgomgomgomgomgomgomg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

You're PREGNANT!!!! :) :) :) 
Congrats hunny!!!!!! Woohooo!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

thanks babyd!! I think I am still in a bit of denial as I really wasn't expecting it this month and really thought I was out. For some reason I am still not 100% convinced. I will be doing a digi one tomorrow morning just to be sure.

How are you? Not long till peak/ov times. If this is it for me then I am sure you and K cannot be far behind.


----------



## korink26

OMG DEF A LINE ON THE FRER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! And I would say your temps still increasing is the for sure thing!!!!!!!!!!!! Can't wait to see the "pregnant" on your digital test tomorrow. Congrats hun, H&H 9 months TO YOU!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks Korink - I soooo want the next 15 hrs to fly by so I can test properly again with fmu. I don't think I'll be convinced till it actually says 'pregnant'!!


----------



## babydust818

Wow 2 out of 4 got bFP in the first month using cbfm! That's pretty good. Of course I'd be the one to get a bfn lol. Fx'd for this cycle!! Pink, enjoy your 9 months!! I am very happy for you. Congrats!!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

You will get there babyd. The new year will see you starting it with a BFP!!


----------



## korink26

Not to toot my own horn, but I swear I bring people luck. Any group of girls I've started chatting with, almost everybody always end up PG! Whether it's my friends at home or my friends on here!!! lol 
Rachael, lets bring each other luck now, and I pray this is our month!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Pink---keep us updated on your up coming appointments!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## babydust818

I sure hope so darling! I had my MC 4 months ago and it literally feels like a year ago. I know it will happen. I just hope sooner than later.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hope you are both okay.

Sorry I didn't post this morning. My OH supremely burst my happy bubble last night. He came to bed asking how I was etc and when will I know for sure and am sure that this is not just my hormones setlling down I said I was going to test again in the moring with a digital hpt that I bought after mc. Well, it all went down hill from there. He thinks I am taking this too seriously with temping and hpt testing so early and being on here, that sex was less fun (it was fun apart from 1 time which he made very clear at the time) less spontaneous. I was REALLY upset with this as I thought he understood and was supporting me through ttc (like he said he was). He didn't want me to test today and to leave it for few days, god knows why. Through tears I explained that temping was my way of getting back some control over my body and speaking on here helped me through some tough times. I think he gets that now but for some reason it has knocked my faith and trust in him little. To give him some benefit of the doubt he probably was worried I was going ott and how I might react to not being pregnant and what would happen in subsequent months.

I did the test this morning with him and he said he was pleased.
View attachment 311543


----------



## korink26

Awww hunny!! :hugs: Sorry you had to go through that emotion, sometimes the guys just aren't sure how to deal with the situation and they don't handle it the best. 
What a beautiful test though, congrats again!! Do you know yet when you have your first appointments ect?? Keep us updated, I'll live through your happiness for awhile :)


----------



## babydust818

I'm really sorry to hear your OH was acting that way. I wonder what crawled up his butt and made him go into depth thinking. My OH and i had an outting like that too. How sex wasn't 'fun' anymore. I think it's their way of showing their insecurities. Instead of just coming out talking they attack us. Don't take it much to heart. He was probably heated about something else and decided to take it out on the one closest to him, you. Now that you've got your bFP there will be no more planned sex, opk's or hpt's. So he can now relax! Just try and be happy! You've got that bean in your belly!! I'm sooo happy for you! What were you taking last month as far as vitamins, etc? Your frer is darker today!!


----------



## pinksmarties

Thanks Ladies,

Korink hope this is the last day for AF so you can get going bd-ing again for your BFP this month. 

BabyD - not long to go till ov! I was taking prenatal vits (pregnacare plus - this was new I hadn't used the omega caps before this month as per filipenko/Mels advice), Coenz Q10 200mg, vit B6 50mg, vit C 500mg, Maca, EPO 2000mg till ov, preseed.

afm - got an eye test today and to buy a few bits and pieces for my Christmas do over the weekend. I will be contacting the epu next week to book in for a 6-7 week scan.

:hugs: and :dust: to you both


----------



## babydust818

Thanks hunny!! So glad to hear you're doing better today. Thanks for the advice. I'm just feeling like I'm not taking enough vitamins but at the same time i don't wanna over do it. I'm just taking spring valley brand (walmart) pretnals. Same goes for my folic acid (800mcg). Should i take the folic acid everyday? Or just CD1-14? I'm so confused lol. 

Today I'm CD9. Cbfm asked for a stick! And for some really strange reason it read a high today?!? Last month it wasn't until CD11. Good thing i been BD'ing. Just makes me wonder if I'm 'pregnant'. Its got to be all in my head but you know how ppl still get their AFs when they are? I've been really really tired and when i had some alcohol the other day i drank just a tiny amount and was bombed. That's not like me BUT i promised not to symptom spot. I'm 99% sure I'm not preg. I need to tell my consious to stfu!!

Kelsey, hope you're doing okay! What CD are you?


----------



## pinksmarties

BabyD - you need to take folic acid everyday, it is more for the developing embryo to avoid neural tube defects than for you/ttc. I know what you mean about thinking AF wasn't real as we see so may TV programmes like 'I didn't know I was pregnant'. I had 6 days of high before my peak so I am assuming it is just starting closer to when you ov'd last month. Do you do your temperatures?


----------



## babydust818

Nope i don't. I tried and always forgot. Last month i had highs CD 11 - 15. So 5 days. I'm thinking i must be O'ing earlier this month. So weird. Oct it was CD 19. Nov CD16. Dec will probably be CD14 LOL. Oh well I'm actually happy if i O sooner.


----------



## korink26

BABYDUST don't your prenatals have folic acid in already? Because my prenatals have the 800mg of folic acid and thats all my doc said I needed? Am I supposed to be taking more? And maybe your cycles are still getting back to normal, and that's why that first month you O'd so late. Maybe before MC you O'd earlier and your cycles are finally getting back to where they should be. 
I'm a little worried my monitor will be confused by my clomid because my hormones might be diff. than last month. I wonder what it will do. I'm CD 6 today (only 5 on my monitor though) so I'll find out tomorrow if it wants a stick or not, I'm guessing not though. I've read Clomid makes you O later, I hope I don't O later than I already fricken do!
How are you feeling Pink, "feeling" pregnant yet?!


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies, hope you are both okay. 

Korink - did the CBFM ask for a stick today? Counting down the days to ov!

Not 'feeling' pg yet but I seem to feel more positive about this one. The last pg I was constantly worried and searching knickers for bleeding etc from the word go, almost like I knew from the beginning but maybe that's just hindsight. Maybe I feel I might cope better if the worse was to happen but it does feel a bit more different atm. This time, last time I was still in ignorance as I didn't test till 1 week past AF due.

Babyd - your cycles might be going back to normal like korink suggested. How have you been?


----------



## babydust818

Well my cycles have been weird. When i first started getting AF it came every month on time. Then got on birth control for a few yrs and it obv came on schedule. Then i stopped taking them and AF was all over the place, then back to normal. Then i started a very stressful job and I'd go 3-4 months without a period. This was in 2010. This whole year its been back on track pretty much. I get it 30-35 days. Somewhere in there. Never can tell wtf is going on inside me. Cbfm asked for my 2nd stick today (cd10) and got a high! I will be O'ing in a few days. So happy to be able to get back into the swing of 2WW!! I pray 2012 will be the year for a new baby, new beginnings!!

Glad you're doing good girls! Kels how is the clomid going? Pink when is your first appt?!?


----------



## korink26

Pink glad you're feeling good about things! Send baby all the positive vibes you can :)
Today my monitor is CD7 and it asked for a stick. I misread the CBFM info and thought it said either CD6 or 9 it will ask for a stick so I almost didn't even turn on my monitor today! Low as expected, didn't get my first high until CD 13 (I think) last time. not sure if clomid will change that. As for the clomid, so far no symptoms, I'll be curious how it is around O time, because that's usually when people say they notice a difference and they feel O pain, which I've never felt anything around O. Sssooo....who knows.
Rachael when did you get your first high last time? Woohoo for O'ing earlier! I've heard it both ways that clomid can either make me O earlier or a couple days later (god I hope not later, I already O kind of late!).


----------



## babydust818

Kels last month i started using cbfm on CD6. I had my highs CD 11-15. Peak on 16 and 17. This month my cbfm didn't ask for a stick until CD9 and it was high. It was high yesterday and today (CD 10 + 11). Different than last month.


----------



## babydust818

CD13 yet another high. Today makes it 4 days in a row. For some reason on CD11 my lines on my stick looked simular. I made sure to BD just in case! 

Kels how are you doing? Any highs yet?

Pink how is the pregnancy?!? Did you get an appt?


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi Ladies, sorry awol, I had both my OH and my Christmas do's on Friday and Saturday so it has been a bit hectic. You must be both near getting peaks. Got everything crossed you both catch the eggys this month and get a nice BFP for the New Year.

Korink - I am glad the clomid is having no SE and hopefully you'll feel yourself ov-ing. I do get specific aches and pains around ov, usually on the right side. So it'll be nice for you to feel that.

I will go into the EPU tomorrow to see if I can book a scan toward the end on next week (i.e. just before New Year I'll be 6 weeks by then). I hope they will see we then other wise it will be a week later when they reopen. Having few sysmptoms which is good and bad. Good that it feels different than last time (less cramping) but also bad as I don't know if that's a good thing or not!! We can't win!!


----------



## korink26

CD10---still low readings here! Like I said in another thread, I hope I O earlier than CD17because we have family staying here all weekend and it will be hard to have time to babymake!
So excited for your first appointment pink, I hope you get it before New Years! I would say that if you're feeling diff. than last pregnancy, it's def. a good sign! I hope when I'm PG it's opposite of my last one!
We were gone all weekend and just got back. Soooo don't want to go to work tomorrow!!! :brat:


----------



## auntylolo

can I jump in and ask a quick question ladies? what is the most high days you have had?
This is my 1st month using cbfm (after mc) and so poas for the first time cd6. Got 3 days of low and am now on my 8th day of high. Has anyone had this many highs or more, and did you eventually get your peaks or not?
Thanks, Laura


----------



## korink26

Hi Laura! I didn't get a high reading my first month until CD13 and then I had 2 high days and it went to peak.
This month I got a high CD11 (yesterday) and today so I don't know yet how many days this month I'll get highs. 
I've read it's so common to get a lot of high days (and sometimes no peak) especially the first month you use it! That's why if you use OPK's I think it's a good idea to still use them (at least around the time you usually OV) the first month you use the monitor. When do you normally OV? 
GL to you!!!


----------



## korink26

Ooohhh and also, do you mean you just miscarried last month? Or have you had a couple normal cycles? Because I think it says in there that it's not accurate for a couple cycles after your loss.


----------



## auntylolo

Haha! no idea when I usually ovulate as I came off bc and got pregnant. I am usuing opk's although they're still light, I just love to poas!


----------



## korink26

LOL, don't we all love POAS!! How great for you that you got PG right away, hopefully it will happen again that quickly. My doctor said that the months coming off BC I'd be the most fertile although when I went off BC I didn't really want to get PG so we weren't "trying".


----------



## babydust818

Laura - last month was my first time using CBFM. I got a low on CD6 7 8 9 10. I got highs on CD 11 12 13 14 15. Got a peak CD 16 17. And another high CD18. Then was low from there on out. This month i am CD15. The monitor didn't ask for a stick until CD9. I've had highs every single day. Just waiting to peak tmrw.


----------



## korink26

Rach you still got a high today? Damn I thought for sure you'd have a peak today!


----------



## babydust818

Me too Kels! I better f'n peak tmrw bcz i have 3 sticks left for the month. 7 days in a row of highs. That's kind of weird.


----------



## korink26

Are you using OPK's too?


----------



## babydust818

Nope.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls, looks like I'll be rejoining you at some point. Started bleeding yesterday and more red blood today, sharp temp drop yesterday and I have been getting lighter hpt's everyday since the weekend and nothing this morning. I have a GP appointment this morning as, until I got up, I still had hope, but not now. I was going to get blood hcg checked but don't think there is much point anymore so I'll see what he says. I phoned the epu yesterday afternoon but they said there was no point in scanning as there wouldn't be much to see. This is so upsetting as I had only just booked my 7 weeks scan on the Monday for Jan 4th.

Hope you girls got your peaks today, sending lots of baby dust your way.


----------



## babydust818

Oh Pink.... I am so so so sorry :'( i hate that this is happening to you again. I wish i was there to comfort you because no words could tell you how deeply sorry i am. I understand how upsetting this has to be for you..... You're in my thoughts and prayers. I hope you don't have to go to the extremes of d&c. Are you okay?

Today I'm CD16, got my 8TH high. This time last month i got my peak. Idk if the monitor missed it or its just gonna be late? Any ideas??


----------



## korink26

OOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHH NNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Pink!! :cry::cry::nope: I can not tell you how much my heart hurts for you!!! I pray it's one of those stories though that the blood did not mean miscarriage.....you're completely in my thoughts and please let us knwo how everything goes. Again, sooo sorry, it sucks for anybody to go through it once, twice is just horrible. :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

I am so thankful for our little thread! 
up to 170 comments. I don't know where i'd be without you two girlies! :yipee::xmas12::xmas8:


----------



## korink26

I know!!! You girls have been great :kiss:


----------



## babydust818

Omgosh Kels i got another high. That's 9. I wonder what the heck is going on? Why would the monitor be wonky the 2nd month? I can't believe it. Like maybe i'll peak in 5 more days? Idfk. Anyways makes me wonder if cbfm missed it? The lines on my sticks are almost unnoticable. Like the 1st line you can see but its sooo light blue. Kinda reminds me of the results i got after my peak. Like my boobs and ovary hurt a few days ago. Kinda makes me wonder if i O'd then? Maybe my egg released super quick? Or maybe not. Idk!!!! Grrr. Atleast i been BD'n every other day. I just hope my AF doesn't come super late. Where i don't even O until CD25 or something.....


----------



## korink26

Weird---WTF!??!!!!!!!!! Hopefully you still get your peak and it hasn't missed it!!! That would be bad if it got it the first month, but not the 2nd month! I suppose our hormones are maybe diff. every month, so it won't really know our hormones and be able to avg them out for a couple months....good thing you're still BD'ing every other day, you're covered them no matter what the monitor says.

I was hoping for a peak today, but still high. And I only have 1 line on my stick, not even close to 2 lines. Ugg...I was hoping Clomid would make me O earlier....I hope it doesn't fricken make me O later!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## babydust818

Since i let mine dry out a little bit.. i swear it looks just like mine from peak last month!! I wish i could take a good picture but i can't. I saved mine from last month LOL and compared and it's a lot the same. I'm not really sure what is going on but like you said, i've been covering the bases. I don't think i'm gonna dig into my other 10 sticks this month. I have 20 left which is for 2 more months. I really don't wanna have to buy anymore... It's just so weird. Maybe my levels aren't as high as last month and the cbfm is waiting for it to be the same or higher? Who knows. It's just aggravating. I hope you O sooner than expected. Isn't clomid like a 50/50 thing? Where half O's early and the other half late? I hope it helps you tremendously and gets you your BFP!!


----------



## babydust818

Okay as you know cbfm didn't ask for my first stick until CD9. Here are some pics of my sticks for this month. Today i am CD17. For some reason CD12 came out really funky
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111222-03589.jpg
File size: 37.3 KB
Views: 7









IMG-20111222-03590.jpg
File size: 35.8 KB
Views: 3









IMG-20111222-03591.jpg
File size: 36.1 KB
Views: 6


----------



## babydust818

And now here is a pic of comparison. The first CD16 and 17 is from this cycle. The CD 16 17 18 below it is from last month. See i should have peaked!!! Sorry my marker i use on these SUCK! lol
 



Attached Files:







IMG-20111222-03593.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 9


----------



## korink26

yeah, todays def. looks similar to your last peak! if you have any OPk's use it and see what it says!!!


----------



## babydust818

I was sitting here thinking. You know how the first month it says your cbfm is wonky? It's getting to know your body? Well i wonder if my 'peak' day wasn't really my peak day. I think i possibly O'd later. It said CD 16 + 17 was my O dates. The last day i BD was on CD18. I think i may have O'd after that and that's why i didnt get a BFP possibly? So since i have not got a peak yet this month maybe i will in a few days? Like, that would actually make some sense to me. I'm going to keep using my monitor i guess to see what it thinks.


----------



## korink26

That could be!!!! i think the first couple months it might not be 100% reliable because it doesn't know the peak of our hormones yet. Mine happened to coincide with my opk's and temping but I've read that's not the case for a lot of people when first using it.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls, Thankyou for your words, it means a lot.

BabyD - your highs this month do look like the peaks from last month so I am surprised it had not picked it up. I kept mine also but will get them out tomorrow and look to compare with yours. (I'm bed just now, a bit out of it with cocodamol). According to FF and opk (although I am not definite about the opks) they coincided ov with my peaks last month. Sound like you have the bd covered if you have ov'd though!!

Korink - I really hope the clomid doesn't delay you ov for much longer. I can't remember why you are taking it, was it more for progesterone rather than to actually make you ov? Sorry head a bit fuzzy. I am beginning to think things might be hormone related with me.

I am heading down to parents tomorrow for the holidays. Mum doesn't have internet so might be away for a few days (I'll try my temperamental phone). I have to phone the epu next week to confirm -ve hpt and then they will start looking into test for me. So I decided to have this cycle off and temp only, although I might ntnp around suspected ov date I don't know -argh what to do?

Have a lovely Christmas, hope you both catch the eggy. Love and hugs!!


----------



## babydust818

Thanks so much Pink for the kind words. I hope you have a Merry Christmas as well. Try to enjoy yourself. I know it isn't easy. We're here for you! Tons of virtual hugs your way.


----------



## korink26

Ugg, I had typed up a big thing and my computer froze!!! 
Pink I'm glad you'll be around family, hopefully you find comfort in them...try and have a good Christmas, although is that really possible? Let's just get 2011 over with and move on to great things in 2012!!!
And I think it's a good idea to NTNP cuz then if it's meant to happen, it still can. I think since it was a natural mc, you shouldn't have to wait all the months to try like you would if you had a d/c.
Thinking of you. xoxox


----------



## korink26

Ok, CD16 and still high today!!!?!?? But today both the lines on the stick are VERY light....doesn't that mean peak or close to peak!??!?
God, I rarely OV later than CD17!

Rachael, did you get your peak today?? Hope so!
Pink, hope you're doing ok.


----------



## babydust818

Kels ANOTHER high today for me too!! That's 11 damn days. I looked at the stick and my 2nd line isn't even there. I swear i already O'd. Stupid monitor!!!!


----------



## korink26

Weeellll I got another high yesterday, but then I decided to try an OPK later in the day and I got a blaring positive. Then today on my monitor I got a peak (the 2nd line today was darker than the first)?? WTF?? Judging by my temps and the OPK I think I actually O'd yesterday and my monitor's a day late but I just don't know which one to trust??!?!?!!?!? Idk though, guess I'll still bed for another day or 2.....
What about you???
Merry xmas to you and pink!!! xoxoxox


----------



## babydust818

Hey Kelsey! That's awesome you got your peak! You must of O'd right after you peed on your stick. So weird. I got another high today. 12 stinking days in a row!!! I couldn't even believe it. Oh well i guess. I don't know if i should just stop with the sticks or see if i do end up getting a peak or going back down to low?! I had a dream last night i got a positive pregnancy test. It was a very faint line on a pink dye test. Almost looked smeared. I wish that would mean something but probably not considering i haven't even o'd yet! Who knows maybe i have? I doubt it since i'm still reading a high. So damn weird!

Anyways, Merry Christmas to you and your angels!!!! xoxoxo


----------



## pinksmarties

Just s quick one. Merry Christmas to you lovely ladies. Yay for eventual peak korink and can't be be,long bow babyd. Hope you have a fab day.


----------



## korink26

Idk Rach, now that I really think my monitor was off, I think more and more that maybe you did O already and the monitor isn't 100% yet these first few months?!?!?! What CD is it for you? Didn't you say there were days that your test sticks looked like it should have been a peak? I'd go by that I think.....what does google say?
Thanks for thinking of us and hopping on to say merry xmas Pink, how sweet!! Merry xmas to you....hope you're handling everything as good as you can. :hugs:


----------



## babydust818

I'm CD20. I think i'm going to stop using the sticks and keep BDing every other day for another 5 days or so. It's kinda like a hit or miss. I have nothing to lose right?!? Thanks so much girls for being here for me. I appreciate all the support and friendship you've given me. Merry Christmas and God Bless!!!!!

Pink, how are you holding up? You okay? Been thinking of you.


----------



## korink26

Omg girl, you're going to start chaffing with all your bd'ing! lol ;) What some champs you are. At least you can say there was not anything more you could have done.
Let me know if you decide to use the monitor tomorrow or not. I'd say if you do use it and it's still high I'd def say to save your sticks. Although it's weird it hasn't gone to low yet????
And thank YOU, I'm so thankful I've met you girls. I've been on these boards for awhile (well since my miscarriage in May) and I've posted things but never got much of a response or else never got to know anybody more than just short responses. It's been awesome to actually carry on a friendship with people where you hope the best for them and wonder how they're doing throughout the day, when you've never actually met them!


----------



## korink26

I TAKE IT ALL BACK! MY MONITOR WAS 100% CORRECT....My temp dropped today for OV, just like my monitor said. I guess it does know what it's talking about! lol At least some of the time....didn't ask for a stick today at all, since I got my peak yesterday on test stick #10. Still thought it would though....
I'm so curious how it went for you----lemme know!!


----------



## babydust818

Awh thanks Kelsey! So happy and thankful for you girls! It is so weird how you sit here and wonder how the other person is doing, huh? It's awesome! So so so thankful for this website and all of you.

I decided to not use the monitor this morning. I figured the hell with it. I MIGHT try a stick in like 4 days to see what it says. I imagine it will ask for one for the next 8 days since im in my 2nd set of 10 for the month. I was reading on Dr. Google lol and some lady said she had 15 highs in a row. Some other girl mentioned she could have PCOS? i've wondered if i had that but i'm not going to stress about it just yet. Going to wait it out a couple more months and see. All i can keep on doing is trying. 

Last month i doubted the monitor too and thought it was wrong about my O but i can't remember what happened and i was like 'wow this thing really is smart'. So yes, i think the cbfm is so well worth our money. It's no guessing game at all.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi girls,

I hope you both had a lovely Christmas!. Looks like the cbfm is confusing everyone. Korink - Glad you have ov'e Finger crossed you cathc the eggy this month.

Babyd - I agree with Korink - super stamina and anti chaffing abilities!! You have it covered regardless of cbfm.

AFM - I'll admit it has been extremely difficult for me. It was fab to see everyone and occasionally take my mind of things but more often than not its the first thing I think about and the last before bed and everything in between. I think what is more difficult is that the OH didn't want to tell anyone as it is 'personal to us' and the fact I can't use ttc again as something positive to focus on.


----------



## korink26

Rach what symptoms do you have that makes you think you have PCOCS? Sounds like it can range from mild to severe. Hopefully you don't.
Pink when do you have your next appointment?


----------



## babydust818

Well, i'm not sure if i have it. Like, it's a battle in my head. I'm trying not to think about it just yet... I used the CBFM again this morning with a big fat HIGH. So i gave in and called the CBFM hotline. The lady told me it could be one of three things - 1) instead of peeing on the stick, i should do a cup sampling instead. Sometimes people pee too long on the stick and over flood it. 2.) it's still getting to know my body. She said for me to try it one more cycle and if it does the same thing she will send me this SD card to put in it. She said they can see everything the monitor has ever done. All the hormones, etc. So then they can see what exactly could be going on. 3.) i am pregnant. I used a 10miU test and it is negative but yet i'm still not due for AF until another week. So very interesting.


----------



## korink26

Oooooommmmmmggggggg!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo: I like #3!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Also, that's super awesome that they can tell everything about the monitor from sending you that chip! It really is a genious machine I think....
Hopefully it's our turn this month....my fingers are crossed so hard they hurt.

PINK, HOPE YOU'RE DOING OK HUN, DID YOU HAVE ANY APPOINTMENTS THIS WEEK??


----------



## pinksmarties

Babyd - I really like the 3rd option!! I always pee'd in a cup as my aim is not that accurate!! 

Korink - lets hope your temperature continues to get higher in the 2ww!

I phoned the epu Wednesday, I have an appointment the end of Jan for blood tests as you have to wait 4-6 weeks after mc, so I am not ttc this month. Although I am feeling much better than I did before, ttc was the only thing that got me through before. I might try to bd over the weekend 'just in case' :)


----------



## pinksmarties

Babyd - I really like the 3rd option!! I always pee'd in a cup as my aim is not that accurate!! 

Korink - lets hope your temperature continues to get higher in the 2ww!

I phoned the epu Wednesday, I have an appointment the end of Jan for blood tests as you have to wait 4-6 weeks after mc, so I am not ttc this month. Although I am feeling much better than I did before, ttc was the only thing that got me through before. I might try to bd over the weekend 'just in case' :)


----------



## babydust818

Pink i am SO glad you're feeling better. I hope the next 4-6 weeks fly by for you. Can't wait for you to jump on our train of TTC again. I'm so sorry you had to go through another heartbreak. We love ya and i'm here anytime of the day that you need me!! xoxoxo

Kelsey, how many dpo are you again?!? Sorry i get lost. lol. I love the sound of #3 as well but we all know that's probably the very LAST option with my luck. I've been getting 2 lines every single day. The 2nd one is always a very thin dark line and then the rest of it is very light. The first line is not dark blue, just medium. So damn weird! Can't wait for the next week to go by. It would suck if i didn't O this month. You know when you wear a bra ALL day and when you finally take it off your boobs just kinda ache/hurt? That's how mine felt all day yesterday.


----------



## pinksmarties

Hi ladies,

Korink - I saw you on another thread 4dpo progesterone and that you got your bloods done. When will you get the results? Your chart is looking good especially today's implantation dip!!! Everything crossed.

Babyd - Has your chip thingy arrived yet and how have you been getting on with your stick/lines. Are you still getting highs?

I am aching all over from the DIY yesterday, I found muscles in my bottom I didn't know existed!

I just wanted to say how much your support has been to me and to wish you both a Happy New Year and looking forward to all our 2012 babies!!


----------



## korink26

pinksmarties said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Korink - I saw you on another thread 4dpo progesterone and that you got your bloods done. When will you get the results? Your chart is looking good especially today's implantation dip!!! Everything crossed.
> 
> Babyd - Has your chip thingy arrived yet and how have you been getting on with your stick/lines. Are you still getting highs?
> 
> I am aching all over from the DIY yesterday, I found muscles in my bottom I didn't know existed!
> 
> I just wanted to say how much your support has been to me and to wish you both a Happy New Year and looking forward to all our 2012 babies!!

Thanks for the encouragement hun-my temps are better than last month but that could maybe be Cuz of the clomid? I hope Ill get the results back on Tuesday but who knows with the holiday.
What's DIY?
Hope you're staying strong Hun, I think of you often


----------



## babydust818

Pink, they won't send me a chip until next month IF i have all highs again with no peak. So i gotta play the waiting game. yuck! how are you doing? I agree with kels, whats a DIY?

Kels i got another high today, WTF! lol. oh well it's expected now i guess. i can't wait for the 3rd to get here. i wanna test so so so bad.


----------



## korink26

I hear you on wanting to test-this week will go by so slow, its the worst! Not celebrating for New Years? Just in case this is our cycle we're staying in. I think I'd be getting rocked if I had AF just to give 2011 a big Effff YOU!!!


----------



## babydust818

LOL this IS OUR cycle! ;) Last night me and the OH just ate a bunch of food, watched Dick Clark's Rockin Eve and drank a little. Well, he drank a lot. I didn't over do it or anything. I didn't even feel anything from what i did drink. 2 more days until testing. I hope my 10miU will pick it up that early. It's like at first i 'felt' like this was my month but now i just feel like it's not. I guess i'm preparing myself for the let down. Oh, and of course i got another HIGH today on the monitor. CD9 - 27.

Happy New Years loves!! xoxoxo


----------



## korink26

I was watching dick clark too!!!! Although I was playing on the computer so I didn't see a lot of it.
I am so disappointed that you got all highs this month! I've googled it and I've seen other stories where women say the month they got pregnant they weren't even sure they OV'd cuz they never got a peak!! So woohoo!!
sooo glad 2011 is done, it was such a long year of sadness and frustration and impatience.....PLEASE, 2012 bring us blessings!!!!


----------



## pinksmarties

DIY - do it yourself! We are doing up the living room, new skirting, painting etc. 

Babdyd - I hope they reimburse you the cost of the sticks. That's a lot of highs.

Looking forward to you both testing!! I am sure this year will be good for us, I just know it!!

Kels - I know the wait is hard but it's nearly Tuesday soon. I don't know much about progesterone levels, does clomid increase progest levels also? 

AFM - I was a bit naughty this moring. OH was feeling frisky so I let him despite the fact the fact I may ov within 2 days. I can't imagine anything will come of it but if it does then so be it, if not I'll carry on with the blood tests at the end of Jan. We are still planning to go away skiing on the 14th (my birthday -boo really don't want to get any older) but I've realised whatever will be will be. I am due AF about then but if not I'll have to be extra careful on the slopes but like I said I don't think the latter option will be necessary.


----------



## korink26

omg Pink sorry I didn't see your response till now!
I don't think Clomid does much with Progesterone, but by testing my Progesterone levels they can tell how well I ovulated (or didn't). I still have not heard anything about the results...which maybe with the holidays they're behind. I guess I'm just being patient because it doesn't really make a difference one way or another about this cycle. If my level is low I think they put me on a higher level next month.
I hope your bout of nautiness with hubby turns into a BFP!!!! :) How's your cycle going, hopefully it's back on track right away for you.


----------



## korink26

PINK!!! HOW ARE YOU?!?!! I see you're 6DPO and your temps are looking GREAT!!!! FX'D FOR YOU THIS MONTH HUN!


----------

